# Thoughts on Powerpole and electronics



## Tango1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Getting ready to order a new Mosquito from BT. This will be my first skiff and I want to do it right the first time or at least limit my mistakes. #1) Wondering about a Powerpole on this boat vs the Micro pole vs the Stick It type system? #2) Thoughts on Garmin vs Simrad? Simrad is 1/2 the price so I have to wonder what I'm giving up? 

Trying to keep the boat as simple as possible, but I want it to be fishable for me and my kids. Any other "must haves" that are best done during the build? Appreciate the input. Liz and the staff at BT have been great to work with.


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

the 6ft power pole is 15lbs on the transom, micro is 11.5 with clamp. I personally would go with 6fter, lose those 3.5lbs in the waist if it bothers you lol. Plus it'll be out of the way poling instead of having the stick. 
For sure go simrad IMO. Id get the go9 that is coming in nov, then get florida marine tracks on it. With the garmin you are stuck with their mapping which isn't bad but Ive heard nothing but good things about the simrad go7 and the one i personally saw looked and operated great even with wet hands.


----------



## Tango1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks very much for advice on the poles. I'm hearing nothing but good things about the Simrads.


----------



## Limp Shrimp (Aug 23, 2015)

If you have help launching and docking a PP is not necessary, but if you are trying to take kids and a wife and want to be self sufficient, I've found the PP to be priceless... I wouldn't go micro, the stick is in the way..


----------



## Tango1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Thank you, going with the Powerpole and Simrad.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

IMHO go with the stick or use you push pole to stake out then go with the Simrad. Save weight and keep it simple as you stated


----------



## Godzuki86 (Nov 30, 2013)

What kind of fishing will you be doing? Are the kids youngin's or are they grown up enough to be somewhat skilled anglers? These could make all the difference in the world. I personally will never have another boat with out a powerpole. Fishing shorelines it's the bees knees.

A couple things to think about:
1) How much room is in the Mosquito? There needs to be a pump mounted for the regular power poles (be it the blade, sportsman or regular) and is there sufficient room in the boat somewhere for it? If there isn't adequate space for this then the micro may be a better fit.

2)Can you deal with the micro pin sticking up while poling? My powerpole sits higher than my poling platform and is not a factor to me when poling. You could always have multiple pins for the micro on hand. A 4'er on hand for shallow flats and a larger one for whatever other needs you have.

3) Will the boat be fished 100% of the time? What about a family boat ride to the sandbar or beach? If you are loading up to just take the family for a cruise or beach day you may not have your push pole. So if you wanted to anchor down at the beach you wouldn't be able to unless you have a regular anchor.

Get what is right for you. Some people swear by them and some people wouldn't touch them with a 10' pole. It's is all preference and nothing more. People that don't' like them and won't have them have no business telling you what YOU need on your boat to meet your needs. This also applies to people saying YOU should have one.

Either way I'm sure you will have a beautiful skiff to slime.

Andy


----------



## Jfack (Nov 2, 2014)

You can also just start out with a stick it, good to have one anyway. Then down the road if you aren't liking it make the switch. 

I used to use only a stick it pole, I personally hated it. It's fine for down here in Bradenton, boca grande, etc. but I also fish ozello area. Good luck getting one in without a sledgehammer up there in a lot of spots if there is any current.. it also sucks at sandbars trying to get one in but it is doable. I fish alone or with my girlfriend a lot too, so up on the platform it is so great to just be able to click a button to stop the boat to make casts at fish from the platform or wait for them. I noticed zero difference in draft after install.


----------



## Tango1 (Oct 7, 2016)

Thanks very much for the detailed advice guys. The reality is that much of our fish time will be with younger kids (8-10 yrs old) that are self-sufficient spin anglers but require dad's help landing/handling fish and bait so I think the convenience of the power pole will be worthwhile. When it's dad and his friends on the boat, it'll be strictly fly fishing and then the micro will be in the way. I'm going to finish the spec this week with Liz, but there will still be time to tweak the final. My wife said get what I want now vs regret skipping something.......

Hull color and Simrad vs Garmin are my last big decisions.

Bottom-line is that my kids and I simply love being on the water. After 4 years of fishing with guides and friends, it's clear we want to be able to fish and explore on our own. Really looking forward to the opportunities a boat makes possible. My boating background is with inboard ski boats, so I'm sure I'll make a few mistake along the way with a skiff, but that's part of the learning that I'm looking forward to. Again, many thanks for the advice here. 

Maybe it's time for a new thread topic, but is there ever such a thing as "micro skiff rendezvous" type gathering where newbies can meet, talk, run boats with the experienced guys? I'm also a western bowhunter and many of the hardcore hunting forums host this type of thing (Rokslide, Rocky Mtn Elk etc). The exchange of knowledge etc is fantastic and really helps to get the new guys into the sport correctly and safely.

Thanks,
Mike


----------

